# Device Advice needed



## Kazzam (6/10/17)

Hi All

I'ma newbie so please bear with me.

I started vaping in Feb to get off the stinkies )). Started with Twisp Ion. Two weeks ago I bought a Twisp Cue when my ion failed.

Looking for advice on a pen style vape (not sure I want a tank). On my ION I was using a 20ml juice a week (I only really seemed to have liked cherry at this point - not keen on too much sweetness)

I personally have loved the cue but I am using a pod a day at this point (2ml) which puts me at a price point of a pack a day again . I have reasearched and was quite keen on the Aspire Gusto but I see the pods are 4.2ml which would last me 2-3 days? Which is also not really viable I suppose. 

Any advice on a device for me please?

TIA!


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Welcome to the forum @Kazzam 

Not sure if I can advise you correctly because I haven't tried the Cue and I dont have the Gusto. I also am not all that familiar with the latest starter gear. 

But the thing is - with those all in one devices that are very easy to use (with pods) you do pay for that convenience. 

On the other end of the spectrum, you get a rebuildable tank where you build your own coils and you can find juice fairly cost effectively - with several good local juices going for about R100/30ml - so if you vaped say 5ml a day that would only cost you about R100 per week on juice. Recoiling and rewicking is very cheap. 

I am sure some of the other guys will give you advice on a good alternative starter kit.

In the meantime, perhaps could you just explain whether you find the Cue to be enough of a vape for you? Does that vape satisfy you? Do you want mouth to lung (like the Cue) or a bigger more intense vape with more airflow (direct lung hit)?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kazzam (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Kazzam
> 
> Not sure if I can advise you correctly because I haven't tried the Cue and I dont have the Gusto. I also am not all that familiar with the latest starter gear.
> 
> ...


Thank you - would prefer something simple and easy and not something I need to build (?). Yes, I do really like the cue and prefer mount to lung.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Kazzam said:


> Thank you - would prefer something simple and easy and not something I need to build (?). Yes, I do really like the cue and prefer mount to lung.



What you need is a good mouth to lung device that takes commercial coils that last quite long - and that you can refill with any juice.

I am not sure what device to recommend - but lets wait and see if any other forumites can advise you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (6/10/17)

My advice would be as per the photo below still one of the best setups i have owned pico and nautilus mini for the win i know you said pen style, but give it a try and you will never look back 

Failing that, get a justfog tank with a normal pen style battery still use mine every day 







Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

+1 for the Nautllus Mini as @Spongebob says

Forgot about it 

Such a good tank and even though its old, it produces a great MTL flavour and is reliable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/10/17)

Kazzam said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'ma newbie so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


@Silver offers great advice. Perhaps resident mouth to lung expert @Rob Fisher could give some of his wisdom on this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

kev mac said:


> @Silver offers great advice. Perhaps resident mouth to lung expert @Rob Fisher could give some of his wisdom on this?



I'm no longer a MTL expert @kev mac! For me it's a restricted lung all the way... Nautilus Mini is still the king of MTL... real devices to convert smokers these days are these new devices like the Twisp Cue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

I was chatting to @Rob Fisher about this last night
There arent enough good MTL commercial coil tanks available

That is what Phil Busardo and Dimitri (international vape reviewers and advocates) think and why they are bringing out a new MTL device. @Rob Fisher chatted to them about it in Paris and you can also see it in the interview they had with Daniel (international vape reviewer)

We really do need some super simple MTL options that dont cost too much and deliver a great vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> I was chatting to @Rob Fisher about this last night
> There arent enough good MTL commercial coil tanks available
> 
> That is what Phil Busardo and Dimitri (international vape reviewers and advocates) think and why they are bringing out a new MTL device. @Rob Fisher chatted to them about it in Paris and you can also see it in the interview they had with Daniel (international vape reviewer)
> ...



And I must say both the RTA and the commercial coil versions were brilliant... they are going to have a big impact on the vaping scene when they get released.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I must say both the RTA and the commercial coil versions were brilliant... they are going to have a big impact on the vaping scene when they get released.



Cant wait to try that device Rob

I have been watching Phil Busardo since I started vaping and once or twice in my early days of vaping I sent him a question and he was very helpful in his replies. His vaping style is along the same lines of me. Restricted and MTL with higher nic juice. So if he designs something I just want to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

